# Dragon Ball FighterZ



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Chi l'ha preso? Lo sto giocando da un paio di giorni e secondo me è il gioco di Dragon Ball più bello mai creato. Da fan sfegatato del manga/anime non me lo sono lasciato sfuggire e lo consiglio vivamente a chi è appassionato come me (sul forum ce ne sono tanti visto che molti scrivono sul topic di Dragon Ball Super).
Nulla a che vedere con Xenoverse (che non mi dispiace affatto come gioco), FighterZ assomiglia più ai vari Budokai per PS2, è un ritorno al vecchio stile dei fighter games a 2 dimensioni.
Sto cercando di imparare Hit dopo che ho passato parecchio tempo per imparare le mosse e le combo di Cell e Freeza, così avrò il mio main team con i personaggi che preferisco dell'anime.
Ah per chi non lo sapesse, non è un 1v1 classico, ma il gioco si basa sul 3vs3, cioè uno si sceglie 3 personaggi i quali lotteranno contro altri 3 personaggi intercambiabili in ogni momento.
Unica pecca è il roster limitato, alcuni personaggi del Super non ci sono e hanno messo dei personaggi abbastanza minori di DBZ (Nappa, Yamcha, Tien Shinhan su tutti), ma credo che aggiungeranno altri personaggi in seguito con i vari DLC, spero che aggiungano Jiren e Kefla prima o poi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2018)

Mi intrippa un sacco, esiste un demo giocabile per pc? Vorrei vedere come gira. E' urtante il fatto che non esistano più le demo.

Comunque da quel che ho visto sembra molto bello, unica pecca è lo spazio di gioco, avrei gradito una grandezza più grande dell'arena, invece del solito spazio mignon dei picchiaduro classici. Una roba stile ninja storm di naruto. Mi chiedo perché non prendano mai spunto da quel gioco, è qualcosa di spaziale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi intrippa un sacco, esiste un demo giocabile per pc? Vorrei vedere come gira. E' urtante il fatto che non esistano più le demo.
> 
> Comunque da quel che ho visto sembra molto bello, unica pecca è lo spazio di gioco, avrei gradito una grandezza più grande dell'arena, invece del solito spazio mignon dei picchiaduro classici. Una roba stile ninja storm di naruto. Mi chiedo perché non prendano mai spunto da quel gioco, è qualcosa di spaziale



Purtroppo non hanno rilasciato alcuna demo, comunque onestamente il fatto che l'arena sia ristretta come i classici picchiaduro non l'ho trovato così sgradevole, anzi mi ha fatto ricordare i vari budokai per ps2 con cui ci ho passato l'adolescenza. Se sei un fan del manga/anime e ti piacciono i picchiaduro te lo stra consiglio!! I personaggi sono caratterizzati benissimo e nonostante abbia preso il gioco 3 giorni fa ancora sto studiando le varie combo dei personaggi che sono un'infinità se ci metti anche gli assist degli altri 2 che non stai usando. Ho scoperto una combo assurda con Cell e con Freeza come assist che fa 6500 di danno (combo da 60+ colpi che leva tipo il 70% di vita), l'assist dei personaggi che non stai usando sono utilissimi perchè prolungano le combo che stai usando, e quindi l'avversario non riesce a recuperare in tempo per bloccare e quindi fermare la combo che si sta beccando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2018)

Scusate non c’entra una mazza ma sabato ho suonato con il tipo che canta la sigla in italiano


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate non c’entra una mazza ma sabato ho suonato con il tipo che canta la sigla in italiano



Giorgio Vanni! 

Comunque mi irrita un po' come gioco. Il fatto che tu sia obbligato a battaglie 3 vs 3, arena ristretta, assenza di trasformazioni, roster ristrettissimo...
Tecnicamente mi sembra un ottimo gioco, ma da un DB cerco altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Giorgio Vanni!
> 
> Comunque mi irrita un po' come gioco. Il fatto che tu sia obbligato a battaglie 3 vs 3, arena ristretta, assenza di trasformazioni, roster ristrettissimo...
> Tecnicamente mi sembra un ottimo gioco, ma da un DB cerco altro.



Si lui , ha voluto fare anche altre sigle ( all arrembaggio e altre ) molto bravo e simpatico .


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si lui , ha voluto fare anche altre sigle ( all arrembaggio e altre ) molto bravo e simpatico .



L'ho visto una volta dal vivo ad una fiera e ha spaccato alla grande! Un mito!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non hanno rilasciato alcuna demo, comunque onestamente il fatto che l'arena sia ristretta come i classici picchiaduro non l'ho trovato così sgradevole, anzi mi ha fatto ricordare i vari budokai per ps2 con cui ci ho passato l'adolescenza. Se sei un fan del manga/anime e ti piacciono i picchiaduro te lo stra consiglio!! I personaggi sono caratterizzati benissimo e nonostante abbia preso il gioco 3 giorni fa ancora sto studiando le varie combo dei personaggi che sono un'infinità se ci metti anche gli assist degli altri 2 che non stai usando. Ho scoperto una combo assurda con Cell e con Freeza come assist che fa 6500 di danno (combo da 60+ colpi che leva tipo il 70% di vita), l'assist dei personaggi che non stai usando sono utilissimi perchè prolungano le combo che stai usando, e quindi l'avversario non riesce a recuperare in tempo per bloccare e quindi fermare la combo che si sta beccando.




In questi anni ho giocato ad almeno 4 dragon ball sulla vecchia generazione. Tra cui la remaster di budokai 3. Gioco spettacolare, l'unica pecca era quella stupidata dell'istinto del drago con mossa a fortuna, non ricordo bene il nome preciso. Decisamente migliori delle varie schifezze 3D stile ragin blast e soci. Quello per me era l'idea perfetta per i picchiaduro di dragonball, un 2.5D con arena lunga. Cosa che manca in questo da quel che ho notato.Se penso alle potenzialità che aveva burst limit come gameplay e come è stato buttato tutto nel cesso per la povertà di contenuti e personaggi. Quello poteva essere il dragon ball definitivo.

Anche questo sarebbe il gioco perfetto e definitivo, ma la lunghezza del campo di gioco da mero picchiaduro classico mi urta assai. Odio veder il personaggio schiacciato contro i muri invisibili, non capisco perché non prendano idee dai vecchi giochi o dai ninja storm per abbattere questo limite, basta anche solo far girare la telecamera per dare un effetto di "non schiacciamento"




Butcher ha scritto:


> Giorgio Vanni!
> 
> Comunque mi irrita un po' come gioco. Il fatto che tu sia obbligato a battaglie 3 vs 3, arena ristretta, assenza di trasformazioni, roster ristrettissimo...
> Tecnicamente mi sembra un ottimo gioco, ma da un DB cerco altro.



No aspetta, non puoi trasformarti in game??? No perché questa è una pecca ENORME.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In questi anni ho giocato ad almeno 4 dragon ball sulla vecchia generazione. Tra cui la remaster di budokai 3. Gioco spettacolare, l'unica pecca era quella stupidata dell'istinto del drago con mossa a fortuna, non ricordo bene il nome preciso. Decisamente migliori delle varie schifezze 3D stile ragin blast e soci. Quello per me era l'idea perfetta per i picchiaduro di dragonball, un 2.5D con arena lunga. Cosa che manca in questo da quel che ho notato.Se penso alle potenzialità che aveva burst limit come gameplay e come è stato buttato tutto nel cesso per la povertà di contenuti e personaggi. Quello poteva essere il dragon ball definitivo.
> 
> Anche questo sarebbe il gioco perfetto e definitivo, ma la lunghezza del campo di gioco da mero picchiaduro classico mi urta assai. Odio veder il personaggio schiacciato contro i muri invisibili, non capisco perché non prendano idee dai vecchi giochi o dai ninja storm per abbattere questo limite, basta anche solo far girare la telecamera per dare un effetto di "non schiacciamento"
> 
> ...


In teoria solo Freeza può trasformarsi in game nella forma Golden, e solo alcuni personaggi possono trasformarsi durante le varie mosse super, come Goku che si trasforma in super saiyan 3. Il roster è ristretto è vero, ma sicuramente aggiungeranno parecchi personaggi col passare del tempo. 
Comunque sto gioco mi gasa un botto, quando riesci a fare robe di questo tipo in multiplayer è troppo fico, ho caricato sto video sul mio account di youtube giusto per far capire che razza di combo puoi inventare.





Cell è fortissimo, ora sto studiando qualche combo con Goku Black.


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In questi anni ho giocato ad almeno 4 dragon ball sulla vecchia generazione. Tra cui la remaster di budokai 3. Gioco spettacolare, l'unica pecca era quella stupidata dell'istinto del drago con mossa a fortuna, non ricordo bene il nome preciso. Decisamente migliori delle varie schifezze 3D stile ragin blast e soci. Quello per me era l'idea perfetta per i picchiaduro di dragonball, un 2.5D con arena lunga. Cosa che manca in questo da quel che ho notato.Se penso alle potenzialità che aveva burst limit come gameplay e come è stato buttato tutto nel cesso per la povertà di contenuti e personaggi. Quello poteva essere il dragon ball definitivo.
> 
> Anche questo sarebbe il gioco perfetto e definitivo, ma la lunghezza del campo di gioco da mero picchiaduro classico mi urta assai. Odio veder il personaggio schiacciato contro i muri invisibili, non capisco perché non prendano idee dai vecchi giochi o dai ninja storm per abbattere questo limite, basta anche solo far girare la telecamera per dare un effetto di "non schiacciamento"
> 
> ...



No devi scegliere i personaggi già trasformati.
Però da quello che ho visto, ad esempio, non ci sono Goku e Vegeta forma base, oppure Gohan adulto SSJ1.
Idem gli altri


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Gennaio 2018)

Ci ho dato un occhiata ma per me BT3 rimane inarrivabile.
Quanto tempo speso dietro a quel gioco anni indietro...


----------

